
Why there's no such thing as Web 2.0 - abstractbill
http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/06/why_theres_no_s.html
======
tx
I can't get rid of a feeling that Web 2.0 is a little bit about cheating
rather than innovating. Seriously, everything interesting and truly remarkable
was built in "Web 1.0" days: online search, online directions, blogs (yes,
they are a lot older than most think :-), you name it - everything was built
or _invented_ back in late 90s.

With Web 2.0 people talk alot about: \- Using code that you did not write (god
bless open source) \- ... and never spend a dime on (or contributing to) it \-
Never worry about actual content/service \- ... and never pay a dime for
content (let customers do it for you!)

so... basically Web 2.0 is largely about _not_ creating anything, but rather
finding ways of capitalizing on what others have done.

Do I sound to pessimistic? :-) Did I forget about AJAX? :-) But _AJAX is just
one function call_ and it's been innovated by Microsoft wa-a-a-ay back in Web
1.0 days.

~~~
paul
So you don't see any difference, for example, between the maps 1.0 (mapquest)
and Google maps? They are both "maps", but other than that there is a world of
difference. The same thing goes for any other product that has gotten
substantially more useful.

------
far33d
His blog is off to a great start. Lots of great insights in just the first
week. I hope he can keep it up.

~~~
jamesbritt
I'm curious: who are the people that still think "Web 2.0" is an interesting
or useful term?

It seems that the debates over what it means, where it's valuable (if at all),
and who should care, were had and done last year.

